# Not Eating



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I now have Poseidon for 5 days. I tried to give him two pellets he eats then spits it out so I tried the grinded pellets he spits that out too. I think he only eat the freeze dry blood worm. Why is not eating the pellets I can't always give him bloodworms.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

once he gets hungry he'll eat them. Since he is already putting them in his mouth he will not starve.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe he don't like your cooking....lol
make sure his tank temp is around 80-82 F.....don't feed for 2 days..do a water change and wait 2 or 3 hours ; then feed him....this usually works for me...


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't feed him for 3 days since I got him. It's been already 5 days


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

it will be fine, they can go without eating for over a week. Try what loha said


----------

